# Thought you might get a kick out of this!



## Diarat (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I had posted before about Ren, my hairless rat that came home from a reptile store (in a male female mixed tank). And her babies are doing wonderful....But I think it takes a special rat to do what she is doing with these orphaned hamster babies from craigslist. Take a peek if you have time guys! I would have never thought a rat mother would take in another species before now.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

That is absolutely adorable and so sweet! It really shows that your girl is loving. 
How did you get her to take them in? And I wonder what will happen once they get older. Will they still get along with the ratties? Or are you planning to seperate them? 
Also, it was really kind of you to take in the craigslist babies. 
Good luck with them all! And be sure to keep us updated with pics and such!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

This just made my day.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Ren must be a really special rat ;D


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Amazing. Who's cutting onions?!?!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Dawwwwwwwww<3333


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

sweetest thing ever! <3


----------



## panton123 (Mar 22, 2012)

Words cannot describe how cute tht was :3


----------



## Lex (Mar 22, 2012)

*Aww*

That's so sweet!!


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh my, this is the cutest!


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

That's pretty amazing :3 I think I saw your post on yahoo! answers about this- asking if people thought she'd take care of them. Rats are really special.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, I love the video but not so the bedding in the cage.
Keep us posted when the babies grow up to be real hamsters or will they grow up to be "ratsters". Good job, Thanks for saving them.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

awww  thats so fricken cute! i wish my momma rat was this good of a mommy! go Ren


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Rats are actually very well known to adopt members of other species. I have heard of rat moms adopting baby squirrels, abandoned mice, and other small rodents.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

And now she's a rat!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Maiden said:


> And now she's a rat!


Hahaha, that made my day.


----------



## Elaneyse (Mar 29, 2012)

I was like, this is pretty damned cute.

Then you did the close-up holding the baby hamster.

Onions.


----------

